# Roland FR-7X



## Ариэль (22 Янв 2013)

При подключении аккордеона Roland FR-7X к усилителю слышен стук клавиш. Как этого избежать?
Благодарю заранее за ответ. Ариэль.


----------



## sedovmika (22 Янв 2013)

В меню убрать valve noise.


----------



## Ариэль (22 Янв 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> В меню убрать valve noise.


 Огромное спасибо и всего наилучшего! Ариэль.


----------



## internetbayan (23 Янв 2013)

Подскажите пожалуйста,сколько такой баян сейчас стоит,спасибо!


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2013)

Офф. цена 262 тыс. Но... всегда есть скидки и можно купить на 
10% дешевле. Главное, чтобы магазин имел хорошую репутацию, 
ведь принцип покупки "деньги вперед", если покупаете через 
интернет. Ко мне инструмент пришел хорошо упакованный из 
Москвы, доставка бесплатно. По самому инструменту: очень хорошо 
воспроизводит итальянские и немецкие баяны, так скажем, но "русскости" маловато. Пока мне удалось сделать мощные басы, очень хорошо звучат, но порядочный унисонный тембр "баян" пока не удается в полной мере. Планирую прикупить "Юпитер" из-за этого, для души так сказать. Но Роланд обязательно оставить, - очень уж хорош по многим параметрам, особенно для длительной игры, разучивания, эффектного "мюзетта" и тд.


----------



## internetbayan (23 Янв 2013)

Огромное спасибо за ценную информацию!


----------



## tiam (23 Янв 2013)

Добрый день! Я внимательно читал ваши сообщения в различных темах. насколько я понял Вы неплохо разбираетесь в СЕТ ЭДИТОРЕ для баянов РОЛАНД... У меня тройка... Когда приобрёл баян , в комплекте лежала флешка с дополнительными голосами...Я захотел данные с Ролановской флешки проработать в СЕТ ЭДИТОРЕ(А ИМЕННО СДЕЛАТЬ БОЛЕЕ ГРОМКИМ ТЕМБР НАСТОЯЩЕГО НЕ БАЯННОГО ОРГАНА, а ТАКЖЕ НАЗНАЧИТЬ ЕГО НА ЛЕВУЮ РУКУ)...Но вот беда :НИКАК В СЕТ ЭДИТОРЕ НЕ МОГУ УВИДЕТЬ ДАННЫЕ ЭТОЙ РОЛАНДОВСКОЙ ФЛЕШКИ НА КОТОРОЙ ПОМИМО ОРГАНА ЕСТЬ МНОЖЕСТВО ДРУГИХ ТЕМБРОВ...В Ютубе про СЕт эдитор рассказывается на нерусском языке...ВОПРОС: Что нужно сделать, чтобы программа Сет Эдитор увидела флешку...А то там я нахожу в разделе оркестровых тембров только те тембры которые уже ес


----------



## ze_go (23 Янв 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Планирую прикупить "Юпитер" из-за этого, для души так сказать.


может и мне "для души " "Steinway & Sons" прикупить, благо, их полно - в каждой лавке по паре роялей стоят :mocking:


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2013)

И правда что...

tiam, я пользуюсь настройкой на инструменте - ведь сразу слышен 
результат. Итак, оставляем нетронутыми стандартные сеты, и любой понравившийся из них копируем в любую свободную ячейку (через меню Utility), и редактируем как душе пожелается, убавили-прибавили-послушали, и так добиваемся желаемого результата (тембра). Удачи!


----------



## gerborisov (23 Янв 2013)

Да...20 лет работаю не накопил на приличный инструмент. А тут "для души". Блин, никому не в упрёк...Так, невнятный крик души...


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2013)

Уже присмотрел Юпитер... Правда сломано 3 язычка, но аккорд хороший, возраст чуть более 20 лет, желательна настройка и при желании ремонт. Играл, звучит здорово, около 200 тыс. Вот и озадачился, брать ли? Кредит неминуем, хотя и половинный.


----------



## tiam (23 Янв 2013)

Настройка на инструменте мне понятна... Мне не очень понятно, почему программа Сеи Эдитор не видит дополнительные тембры на флешке...Я "захожу" в оркестровые тембры. но кроме "штатных" (уже находящихся в программе)тембров я дополнительных не вижу...


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2013)

На это может наверное ответить только kep, подождем его комментариев.


----------

